# Converted Pocket Watches



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm preparing for a bit of flack here...

I like to collect brands of watch that used to be high end, but fashion/marketing/changes of ownership etc make the used watches a very good buy. I have Zenith, Ulysse Nardin, Girard Perregaux - all of which would bankrupt me if I bought new - but what are the thoughts on the converted watches that regularly appear on eBay, especially from the Ukraine?

Cost wise these open up brands like Vacheron & Constatin and Breguet, otherwise unaffordable to me, but does anyone have one of these already?

Before anyone asks buying an actual pocket watch doesn't appeal (unless it is a goliath and has a desk mount with it)

Am i wasting money by buying only 50% of a real watch, and 50% new case?

All feedback appreciated


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The 50% watch seems, in most cases, to be the venerable Molnija 3602. That they then get decked up as German WWII memorabilia or upmarket watch brands offered up at inflated prices leaves me mystified.

I buy some junk, but not out and out phonies - I just don't see the point.

Julian (L)

P.S. - just posted my latest junk. A truly unlovely piece.


----------

